# MF2605 vs. Kubota L3800 vs. JD 3038e



## cschultz1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am trying to decide among the following tractors. I will be moving sand, logs, stumps, bushogging, tilling, and plowing. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Kubota L3800 - 38hp, 4wd, fel, wgt about 2000lbs $18,400 - 0% financing

JD 3038e - same as above except $17,500 - 0% financing

Massey Ferguson 2605 - 38hp, 4wd, fel, wgt about *4000lbs* $18,000 - 6% financing

If you have had experience with any of these ( especially the MF please let me know)


----------



## John W. Mason (May 4, 2020)

What did you get?


----------

